# Toronto Open, Summer 2012



## Sa967St (Jul 19, 2012)

http://canadiancubing.com/Events.aspx?ID=39

Registration is here.

Date: August 18, 2012.

Events:
Magic
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One-Handed
3x3x3 Blindfolded
4x4x4
5x5x5
Pyraminx


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2012)

Yay. An other awesome competition I can't go to. Stupid weddings -_-


----------



## Aero (Jul 19, 2012)

heck ya, this will be my second competition within a span of three weeks. Very excited for this going to register right now.


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 20, 2012)

This just had to be the one weekend that I will be I will be out east.. -_-


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 30, 2012)

Noooo I get back on the 20th


----------



## kbrune (Aug 13, 2012)

Looking forward to it! 

Question: I'll be attempting BLD solving in competition for the first time. Am I suppose to bring a blind fold myself? What happens if I don't have one?


----------



## Julian (Aug 13, 2012)

You should preferably bring one yourself, but if you don't they'll most likely have one for you to use (or you can borrow someone's).


----------



## kbrune (Aug 13, 2012)

Julian said:


> You should preferably bring one yourself, but if you don't they'll most likely have one for you to use (or you can borrow someone's).



I have a serious case of cooties so I don't think anyone would share with me! lol I'll look into buying one! thanks

And congrats on the 4x4 BLD NR! Do you mind if I PM you? I have a few BLD solving questions.


----------



## Julian (Aug 14, 2012)

kbrune said:


> And congrats on the 4x4 BLD NR! Do you mind if I PM you? I have a few BLD solving questions.


Haha thanks! And sure, I'd be glad to answer any questions you have to the best of my ability. You can also ask in the One Answer BLD Question Thread.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 14, 2012)

B1b1) Competitors must bring their own blindfold.

because you dont have a link to a wca profile and did not know the above [don't take that as negative] make sure your familiar with http://worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#blindfoldedsolving


----------



## kbrune (Aug 14, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> B1b1) Competitors must bring their own blindfold.
> 
> because you dont have a link to a wca profile and did not know the above [don't take that as negative] make sure your familiar with http://worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#blindfoldedsolving




Thanks for reminding me to add my WCA profile! No offence taken btw. This will only be my second comp and first BLD attempt to I wasn't familiar with the official regulations for specific events.


----------



## Aero (Aug 18, 2012)

just got back it was a lot of fun and my first competition. Best solve was 23 seconds which isn't bad for me so I was happy. I also quite liked Sarah's bear


----------



## Micael (Aug 18, 2012)

kbrune said:


> And congrats on the 4x4 BLD NR!



What!? NOOO!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 19, 2012)

And to think that I would have learned by now that pulling an all-nighter before a competition just doesn't work. Meh, I got one good 3x3x3 solve at least.


----------



## Aero (Aug 19, 2012)

i dont understand how did you get the idea to wear the bear on your head? lol. it was cute though


----------



## RaresB (Aug 19, 2012)

I got a 13.02 average and 10.84 single great time cant wait for the next comp


----------



## Brest (Aug 19, 2012)

*Sarah Strong* - 10.38 3x3x3 single - Toronto Summer 2012



Spoiler: Video



DbG-yXvFp44[youtubehd][/youtubehd]


 F2 R B2 R' B2 R2 D2 B2 U L' B' U2 R2 D2 U' B' L2 U2

x' // inspection
U' L U x' u R' u // cross
y2' U y' R U2 R' U R U R' // 1st pair
L' U L (U' y) R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U2' l' U R2 D' R2' U' R2 D x' R' // OLL(CP)
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.38	59	5.68	62	5.97[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.44	14	4.07	17	4.94
F2L	6.51	35	5.38	38	5.84
LL	3.87	24	6.20	24	6.20
	
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1/F2L	53%	40%	45%
F2L/Total	63%	59%	61%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R B2 R' B2 R2 D2 B2 U L' B' U2 R2 D2 U' B' L2 U2

x' // inspection
U' L U x' u R' u // cross
y2' U y' R U2 R' U R U R' // 1st pair
L' U L (U' y) R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' U' l' U R2 D' (R' l') B' (R l) D x' R' // OLL(CP)
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the Brestconstruction!

IMO the U before the PLL was done as part of the OLLCP alg (I knew the AUF). It's hard to tell since I recognized the U perm during the last few turns of the OLLCP.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 20, 2012)

I got a 9.38 single. I'll post the vid later. And an 11.95 average!


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 21, 2012)

does anyone know if there is a store where i can buy a ss 5x5?


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 21, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> does anyone know if there is a store where i can buy a ss 5x5?



Online? 



Why would _you_ buy one?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 21, 2012)

no a _real_ one


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 21, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> no a _real_ one



Online shops aren't real?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Aug 22, 2012)

well, you can go to the house/warehouse of the owners of the shop.. if they let you of course..


----------

